# WI: State Supreme Court Rules on Concealed Weapons



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*WI: State Supreme Court Rules on Concealed Weapons*

"On Wednesday, the Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled that only under extraordinary circumstances, like the threat of death or bodily harm, can you carry a concealed weapon in your car.

About two and a half years ago, Scott Fisher, who owned the Cozy Corner bar in Black River Falls at the time, would transport tavern money after bar close.

He argued that the gun he stashed in the center console of his car was simply for protection, and he needed it.

The court didn't think so.

Opponents say the decision was vague, just like the current law banning concealed weapons in Wisconsin.

'Nobody should be the judge of when crime is gonna happen,' said Michael Walker, President of Wisconsin Concealed Carry Reform, 'and that's what our basis is in what we look at. It can happen anytime.'

Governor Jim Doyle spent part of the day in Milwaukee for the National Rifle Association's annual convention.

He says the law is very clear, and it shouldn't change.

'I do not believe that we are safer in this state to be carrying loaded guns in our pockets in crowded areas and shopping malls where they present a real danger.'

In December, a bill to let people carry concealed weapons passed the senate. Doyle vetoed, and the assembly didn't override it."


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Let's just hope the cheeseheads in your government come to their senses and allow the law abiding citizens of the state of Wisconson to legally carry concealed.


----------

